# Skeeter Per flavor weak?



## arky1974 (Jul 22, 2017)

*Skeeter Pee flavor weak?*

So I started another 5 gallon batch and I racked it a second time today. It tasted a little less lemony than normal. Not sure why. Anyone had this happen? I'm thinking maybe the lemon juice flavor mat have been weaker. I'm also wondering how i can save this batch. Thanks!


----------



## PandemoniumWines (Jul 22, 2017)

Add more lemon juice in when you backsweeten. I make a syrup of 2 cups sugar to one cup (I think, my notes are at home) lemon juice per 3 gallons.


----------



## chasemandingo (Mar 6, 2018)

I haven't made a batch in a while. However, last time I made one I used the standard three bottles of lemon juice. I then bought a dozen lemons and juiced then with a citrus juicer after removing all the zest. Zest went into mason jar with 151 proof vodka till the zest lost its color. This was added after fermentation degassing and stabilization. Super kleer was then added and after a few weeks it was vacuum filtered and left to bulk age for three months. With the enhanced flavor and bulk aging I left it dry at 1.00 and it was smooth with no need for sugar. A different yeast strain and other body enhancements to the body a little oak and I think you could have an age worthy wine.


----------

